

A simple Mac backup strategy - samaparicio
http://blog.aparicio.org/2010/01/14/a-simple-mac-backup-strategy/

======
Alex3917
I just bought Mozy last week. It's taken a full week to back up 100 Gigs worth
of my data. So although it's unlimited, it's definitely not the only backup
solution you'd want to use. That is, if your house burns down then it's good
to have, but otherwise you really want to be restoring from an external HD and
not waiting two full weeks to get your data back.

The other thing is that there are lots of discount codes you can find on the
web just by searching, so you definitely shouldn't be paying the full $5 a
month.

~~~
rarrrrrr
You might like SpiderOak: It includes a "Keep your own copy" option for all
the encrypted data blocks. You can specify a local folder, or a SSH/SFTP
server as the target.

(I founded SpiderOak in '06)

------
zimbu668
Jamie Zawinsky has a simple backup plan that you may want to consider as
well(<http://www.jwz.org/doc/backups.html>). I would recommend one change to
his strategy though, brand _does_ matter, as in get different brands or at
least models. What if there's a manufacturing defect in your Eastern Analog
Brontosaurus drives? All three could fail in a very short time frame.

